# Deposit sent!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!!
I just sent over the deposit for our new baby girl! She is all MINE!
I also received a couple of new pics of her I wanted to share. I think these are from a phone camera but I will hopefully get better ones later today or tomorrow. She is 2 weeks today and weighs 5.5 ounces, tiny little thing!
Enjoy!!
Also, I attached a pic w potential names, any suggestions???







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe she is adorable. I like Chole


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

OMG Zorana she is so (trying to find a word that defines it but I don't think there is one.) amazing, beautiful, gorgeous, precious. 

I like the name Mia zophia. It suits her I think because it sounds beautiful just like she is 

Congratulations!!! I am so excited for you. It feels like I have found our next little one because I am so happy for you.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is gorgeous! Congrats! I really like Mia and Mischa. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you Theresa!! I like that one too!

Awww Amy! You're sooo sweet! I can't wait to meet her, you have no idea! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> She is gorgeous! Congrats! I really like Mia and Mischa.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks Ashley!! My sister loves mischa, Mia, and Mimi the best too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yay !!! congratulations !!! i'm so excited for you . i read the list of names real quick, and the one i liked the best was Millie , but they are all nice names


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo beautiful! I am drawn to Pandora since both boys names end in an "O" and Lola an "A" plus she remnds me of a black panda bear


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Ohh I'm so happy for you! And this is the last one right...? Hehe! 

She's so pretty! Her little tummy is so cute, I loooove puppy tummys!

I looked at that list, I then tried to press the Notes button and wondered why it wouldn't work! Lol fail! 

I love Mia Zophia! But I loooove Pasha, although I would spell it like the club, Pacha. Happy memories of Ibiza with that name!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

YAY! You are getting her!!!
I really like Pandora, I don't think there is another Pandora on the forum. I'm sure her name will come to you when you meet her.


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

aww shes gorgeous  i really like Pandora or Millie, cute names to go with a really cute little girl


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwwwwwww look how tiny and cute and precious she is!!!! congrats! cant wait to see more pics as she is growin and then u can pick her up aghhhhhh!!!! :albino:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yayyy congrats!!! I like Lexi and Micha


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwwww sweetie pie! I like Mimi. Two syllables like your others.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I followed your other thread, and there was no doubt in my mind she would be yours.  I'm so excited for you!! What a tiny angel doll! BTW, Mimi is my grandma name. Haha My name-vote is Emma--it is so sweet, like her, and if you are prone to making nicknames, it is great for wonderful sweet nicknames. But Lexi seems to flow better with the names of the rest of your great pack! Ooooh, Emma, Lexi, Emma, Lexi? I can't choose! I don't envy you--tough decision! lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww she is cute as can be!! I like the name Audrey.


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh how exciting! I like Mimi  x


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay. I actually squealed when I saw the post title! She's gorgeous. I'm so excited that you're going to have a mini Mylo. I like Millie and lexi...but they were on my list!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

This was my list. The ones with an asterisk are the ones my niece liked. 

Bella
Beka (means beautiful)
Boo
Lottie
*Lexi
*Lacie
Layla
*Lily 
Belle
*Skye
Maisie 
*Mia
Dora
*Daisy
Blaze
Cera
*Rue 
*Effie
Kimbra
Karma
Bea
Hallie
Ella
Emilia (Emmy)
Amelia (Amy, Mimi, Mia)
Izzie
Maddie (Madison, Madeleine)
Willow
Lolita (lita) 

When are you picking her up?


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Hmmm... Looking at that second photo. Maybe it is the lighting, but that adorable puppy looks more male than female.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

joeandruth said:


> Hmmm... Looking at that second photo. Maybe it is the lighting, but that adorable puppy looks more male than female.


Lol- it's where the umbilical cord was. Toby liked you post!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Ohh I'm so happy for you! And this is the last one right...? Hehe!
> 
> She's so pretty! Her little tummy is so cute, I loooove puppy tummys!
> 
> ...


Haha, I'm really excited!! I think what happens in Ibiza, stays in Ibiza!!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> YAY! You are getting her!!!
> I really like Pandora, I don't think there is another Pandora on the forum. I'm sure her name will come to you when you meet her.


I think it will too! We had a few picked out for Leo and right when we saw him, he was a Leo!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> yay !!! congratulations !!! i'm so excited for you . i read the list of names real quick, and the one i liked the best was Millie , but they are all nice names


Thanks Elaine! I probably won't even have one picked out til I meet her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Woohoo beautiful! I am drawn to Pandora since both boys names end in an "O" and Lola an "A" plus she remnds me of a black panda bear


She does look like a black panda!! I love the housewives of Beverly Hills on bravo, and Lisa's daughter was named Pandora, they have British accents so I feel like I have to say it that way too, lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> awwwwwwww look how tiny and cute and precious she is!!!! congrats! cant wait to see more pics as she is growin and then u can pick her up aghhhhhh!!!! :albino:


Me too, Jennifer (the breeder) is probably getting sick of me begging for pics, she sent me another one that's gorgeous but kinda blurry, like a screen shot of the computer or something. Waiting for her to put it on fb so I can steal it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I followed your other thread, and there was no doubt in my mind she would be yours.  I'm so excited for you!! What a tiny angel doll! BTW, Mimi is my grandma name. Haha My name-vote is Emma--it is so sweet, like her, and if you are prone to making nicknames, it is great for wonderful sweet nicknames. But Lexi seems to flow better with the names of the rest of your great pack! Ooooh, Emma, Lexi, Emma, Lexi? I can't choose! I don't envy you--tough decision! lol


It seems everyone knew but me! And you all were right! Decisions, decisions!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Awwww she is cute as can be!! I like the name Audrey.


Thanks Traci! I love all the names, that one sounds so feminine and classy to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Yay. I actually squealed when I saw the post title! She's gorgeous. I'm so excited that you're going to have a mini Mylo. I like Millie and lexi...but they were on my list!


Thanks love! I was debating deposit or no deposit, deposit or no deposit and then I was like Deposit!!!! 
Mylo is going to have an American (well Serbian/polish/Irish/Italian) girl friend! Haha. I looked your list and I think someone has great taste! Actually, the breeder has a lily, daisy, and a Skye! How funny!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Lol- it's where the umbilical cord was. Toby liked you post!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


That's exactly what it is! I hope she doesn't have one of those, Bahahaha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

yayyyyyy 😍 great news!!! She is so precious! love her already.
Audrey is my favorite from the list. Mia also but that's my future daughter's name so.. 😉 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> yayyyyyy 😍 great news!!! She is so precious! love her already.
> Audrey is my favorite from the list. Mia also but that's my future daughter's name so.. 😉
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi Mayra! Thanks doll! My sister said she loved Mia Zophia too and then changed her mind. I asked why and she said bc she's naming her daughter that!! It's still a contender! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to add that Elaine, I will be needing your fashionably help in dressing her and I think she can come home in 6-10 weeks depending on how she weans and her size. 
I looked at a chi growth chart and she's charting only 2.5lbs right now, I'm hoping she's at least 3lbs! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Yay congratulations, she's very beautiful. My favourite name is Mimi because my daughter is called Amy but when she was little she couldn't say it and it always came out as Mimi.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lisa T said:


> Yay congratulations, she's very beautiful. My favourite name is Mimi because my daughter is called Amy but when she was little she couldn't say it and it always came out as Mimi.


Thank you! That's so cute, I think Mimi is short an sweet! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Look at this little apple head!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow...what a little darling ...love her coloring...she looks like a Mia zophia to me !


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

nabi said:


> Wow...what a little darling ...love her coloring...she looks like a Mia zophia to me !


Thanks Kathleen! She's going to be a Black and Tan, I'm not sure how long it takes for her markings to come in? I hope she has tan on her face too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> This was my list. The ones with an asterisk are the ones my niece liked.
> 
> Bella
> Beka (means beautiful)
> ...


LOL Melissa, your list reads like a list of guinea-pigs i have owned in the past! I have used more than half of them. (Karma was a rat though, a very pretty siamese coloured one, her sister was Kismet)


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

OH MY GOSH! She's so adorable and SO tiny!! Ahhh I bet you are just dying with suspense waiting for her now. My vote is for Audrey.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh and I forgot to add that Elaine, I will be needing your fashionably help in dressing her and I think she can come home in 6-10 weeks depending on how she weans and her size.
> I looked at a chi growth chart and she's charting only 2.5lbs right now, I'm hoping she's at least 3lbs!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh, this will be so fun, i cant wait !!! another baby to shop for .
any of the ruff ruff couture you see on any of my threads , right now , i can still get in size XXS . ( the Ellie hoodie is sold out in XS but not in XXS ).
she will probably be too tiny for xxs when you first bring her home . XXS is usually for up to 2.5 pounds . 
i can get some things that are even smaller than that in the little lily make, like the hello kitty bunny hoodie ( would be perfect for Easter ! ). and theres a tiniy size carebear hoodie too. and some dresses, and shirts , and the size 6 lambswool sweaters... lol. oh, theres so much stuff !!! maybe theres some tiny nighties too


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> OH MY GOSH! She's so adorable and SO tiny!! Ahhh I bet you are just dying with suspense waiting for her now. My vote is for Audrey.


Thank you Krystal! I'm so happy and a little nervous but I was like this when we picked Leo out. Like am I normal?? Haha. Audrey is getting a lot of votes!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> oh, this will be so fun, i cant wait !!! another baby to shop for .
> any of the ruff ruff couture you see on any of my threads , right now , i can still get in size XXS . ( the Ellie hoodie is sold out in XS but not in XXS ).
> she will probably be too tiny for xxs when you first bring her home . XXS is usually for up to 2.5 pounds .
> i can get some things that are even smaller than that in the little lily make, like the hello kitty bunny hoodie ( would be perfect for Easter ! ). and theres a tiniy size carebear hoodie too. and some dresses, and shirts , and the size 6 lambswool sweaters... lol. oh, theres so much stuff !!! maybe theres some tiny nighties too


Ellie hoodie is mine, don't sell it!! I will most likely order a week or so before pickup to make sure everything works out! Sounds like I have a lot of options to choose from! Woohoo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww what a precious little baby!!!!! I think you should name her Millie. Then you will have 2 M's and 2 L's. Lola, Leo, Mojo and Millie!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She has a perfect little head. Stunning. So she's going to look like Melissa's Mylo, right? So cute. I would go with some M name, whatever you decide, for balance. 

I had my eye on the short haired girl from your breeder- but then my mom and sister decided to move up here and are staying with me for a few weeks- not good timing for bringing home a little one. Too bad 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> Aww what a precious little baby!!!!! I think you should name her Millie. Then you will have 2 M's and 2 L's. Lola, Leo, Mojo and Millie!


That's what I was hoping for too! 2 m's and 2 l's but they're so many pretty names!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> She has a perfect little head. Stunning. So she's going to look like Melissa's Mylo, right? So cute. I would go with some M name, whatever you decide, for balance.
> 
> I had my eye on the short haired girl from your breeder- but then my mom and sister decided to move up here and are staying with me for a few weeks- not good timing for bringing home a little one. Too bad
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I think she will have similar markings but right now I don't see any tan on her face. 
I love that girl too! Too bad the timing isn't right, she's so pretty! She's the one I wanted initially but turned out to be a short coat and I'm really looking a one more long coat. I love her markings!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yippee, Yay and YOOHOO!

How wonderful!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

lol I am really out of the loop Z! So you talked hubby into another   yayayayayay!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Yippee, Yay and YOOHOO!
> 
> How wonderful!


You called it!! Thanks Karen!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

teetee said:


> lol I am really out of the loop Z! So you talked hubby into another   yayayayayay!!!


Girl, where have you been?!?! Well I told him I gave up and that he won this one! He then said for me to get her bc she needs a home and wants me happy! Reverse psychology does work!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

How exciting!!!! I love the name pandora! But if you want an "m" name then I like Mona or Mesh  can't wait to see more pictures!! She is beyond adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi!!
> I just sent over the deposit for our new baby girl! She is all MINE!
> I also received a couple of new pics of her I wanted to share. I think these are from a phone camera but I will hopefully get better ones later today or tomorrow. She is 2 weeks today and weighs 5.5 ounces, tiny little thing!
> Enjoy!!
> ...


Very cute...but I don't see the name Trouble on the list...LOL


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Gingersmom said:


> Very cute...but I don't see the name Trouble on the list...LOL


That will be her middle name...haha!


----------



## NaeNae (Jul 21, 2012)

Millie or Chloe...Those are my favorite. However, it's _your_ little baby, so I know you will choose the perfect name! I have an idea...Go ahead and name her "Gorgeous!" That suits her the best!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Renee!! She's gonna have such a big head from the forum. 

Oh I'm sure trouble will be her middle name, I can already see it!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> Girl, where have you been?!?! Well I told him I gave up and that he won this one! He then said for me to get her bc she needs a home and wants me happy! Reverse psychology does work!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Ha ha it's called "A happy wife, means a happy life" :lol:
Mimi is truly a fabulous name


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love that phrase Kitty, it's perfect. She's going to be tiny so I will need extra advice since my smallest is just under 5lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations! Been waithing for this post. I am so glad I dropped in tonight. I love the name Mia, just plan Mia. Can't wait to see pictures of her growing, she is a lucky little girl.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

*Congrats!*

She is adorable  I am bringing home my Bitsy tomorrow.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

She is too precious! What a beauty!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> Congratulations! Been waithing for this post. I am so glad I dropped in tonight. I love the name Mia, just plan Mia. Can't wait to see pictures of her growing, she is a lucky little girl.


The post is finally here and she was just marked sold on her fb page!! Yay!!! I can't wait to watch her grow too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

erinself said:


> She is adorable  I am bringing home my Bitsy tomorrow.


How exciting for you! Be sure to post lots of pictures!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> LOL Melissa, your list reads like a list of guinea-pigs i have owned in the past! I have used more than half of them. (Karma was a rat though, a very pretty siamese coloured one, her sister was Kismet)


Haha. We obviously have similar taste! We used to have an albino rat. I called it Beano - short for albino and beanie baby which were all the rage at the time! I also had a bunch of guineapigs when I was little but because of their colours I went for a toffee theme! We had toffee, cinder, treacle! Kids, ey? My niece wanted to name Willow after a bunch of chocolate bars including galaxy and twix!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks love! I was debating deposit or no deposit, deposit or no deposit and then I was like Deposit!!!!
> Mylo is going to have an American (well Serbian/polish/Irish/Italian) girl friend! Haha. I looked your list and I think someone has great taste! Actually, the breeder has a lily, daisy, and a Skye! How funny!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Why thank you, obviously you have great taste if you like my list  Haha...What an exotic girlfriend! I think you've made the right choice. By the way, when Mylo was little he had no tan on his face either so it'll probably grow in later. I like Lily but it's on my baby name list along with Evie so I saved it.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh I had a name idea.... 
Finale. You could call her finny or ally for short. Just thought I would share. Name a new baby is so fun! Can't wait to see more pictures I her! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

She is so cute. What a doll baby. Hmmm... I think I like Mille. If you wanted to end it in a name for consistency, I like Milla too!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

I like Millie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She's beautiful. I thought she was a he, 'cause the 2nd picture looks like a tiny penis is there.! Must be the navel? Whatever, congrats on your new baby.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

susan davis said:


> She's beautiful. I thought she was a he, 'cause the 2nd picture looks like a tiny penis is there.! Must be the navel? Whatever, congrats on your new baby.


Yep, it's the little umbilical cord. Odie's unfortunately turned into an umbilical hernia when she was a pup and we had to have it surgically fixed.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh girl, you are not letting me be sick at all! Every time I leave to go
rest for a couple of days, I come back feeling like I've missed out a ton! Wow!
I'm so happy for you my darling, your new little babe is precious! I can't wait
to watch her grow. So now lets think names...hmm, I know you like the Russian
name Misha, but it is a boy's name, it is like a "gentler" way of saying Mihail...which 
is basically Micheal, not that it really matters for a US pup, but just to throw
it out there. I was thinking of Masha? You are probably familiar with it, it's a
really nice name. I like the whole idea of having the two L and two M names.
What do you think?


----------



## Polar (Jan 23, 2013)

She's adorable.

Love the name Audrey!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Oh my gosh girl, you are not letting me be sick at all! Every time I leave to go
> rest for a couple of days, I come back feeling like I've missed out a ton! Wow!
> I'm so happy for you my darling, your new little babe is precious! I can't wait
> to watch her grow. So now lets think names...hmm, I know you like the Russian
> ...


Stop being sick right now! I've had enough of it!! Lol
I'm just as shocked as you my dear. I'm pretty sure we won't name her for sure until we meet her. 
I love the idea of 2 m's and 2 L's too! I knew a girl named Masha who I didn't like, lol. 
Bry loves Chloe (i like it too bc I have a black leather Chloe handbag)
My sister loves Mimi and Mia
I really like Audrey, Mimi, and Emma
Too much to decide!! She's gonna be small too so I may need your advice! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Stop being sick right now! I've had enough of it!! Lol
> I'm just as shocked as you my dear. I'm pretty sure we won't name her for sure until we meet her.
> I love the idea of 2 m's and 2 L's too! I knew a girl named Masha who I didn't like, lol.
> Bry loves Chloe (i like it too bc I have a black leather Chloe handbag)
> ...



Oh no well then we definitely can't call her Masha! :sad3: :lol:

Chloe sounds nice together with Lola, and Leo....all the L's in there, it's good. 

Mimi makes me think of Mimi from the Drew Carey show back in the day, the
funny lady with the crazy eye makeup...remember? 

I will think of more names to offer you. This is so exciting, even for me, lol.

As for advice, girl I think you are more than experienced enough to properly 
care for a Chi, you might not have had a tiny but you've raised Chi pups, you
are familiar with the risks, etc. I am honestly not concerned for you, I have
faith all will be ok. My biggest advice with a tiny around is watch where you
step! lol Seriously though, this dog is lucky you'll be her mama, she'll be very
well loved, I'm sure. If you expect big things from her, teach her and encourage 
her, her capabilities will surprise you, no matter how small she might be. I'll be
here along the way, encouraging you both.


Oh and I'll tell my flu to go away, since you said you've had enough...besides
I'm starting to be fed up too!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

No one else would probably offer this name but I love Annabelle.....sweet precious Annabelle. Congrats. If she ends up with the same coloring as Prince, I'm packing up Prince and Lady and coming to Chicago for a visit. Love Chicago style pizza and Chicago in general!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I like annabelle  I found with Willow that I had a hard time contemplating that she was real because she was so small. I had to remind myself that she could do stuff herself. If anything she could do a lot more than Mylo a lot quicker. I don't think she's quite as bright but she's more brave and she doesn't let her size get in her way one bit. I think she likes to overcompensate for her small size! She turns 5 months old today and I can't believe how much smaller she is than Mylo was at this age.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Girl, where have you been?!?! Well I told him I gave up and that he won this one! He then said for me to get her bc she needs a home and wants me happy! Reverse psychology does work!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hahahaha lmao! yes it does! I got the harness in yesterday btw, thanks! I can't wait til you get her!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> No one else would probably offer this name but I love Annabelle.....sweet precious Annabelle. Congrats. If she ends up with the same coloring as Prince, I'm packing up Prince and Lady and coming to Chicago for a visit. Love Chicago style pizza and Chicago in general!


Jayda you are welcome any time even if she doesn't look like prince!! 
I love Annabelle too!! Good suggestion!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I like annabelle  I found with Willow that I had a hard time contemplating that she was real because she was so small. I had to remind myself that she could do stuff herself. If anything she could do a lot more than Mylo a lot quicker. I don't think she's quite as bright but she's more brave and she doesn't let her size get in her way one bit. I think she likes to overcompensate for her small size! She turns 5 months old today and I can't believe how much smaller she is than Mylo was at this age.


I'm kinda freaking out bc she's going to be so small! Lola and Leo are pretty small at just under 5lbs so 2.5-3lbs, wow!!! Maybe she will be a little bigger. Those charts are only estimated anyway!
I'm sure her little feet will barely touch the ground for a while, lol
Btw, my mom still doesn't know. I told her the puppy was 5.5 ounces yesterday and she asked if anyone bought her, I said I don't know and had to go!! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

teetee said:


> hahahaha lmao! yes it does! I got the harness in yesterday btw, thanks! I can't wait til you get her!


Good! I'm glad it came in! Do you like it??? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I'm kinda freaking out bc she's going to be so small! Lola and Leo are pretty small at just under 5lbs so 2.5-3lbs, wow!!! Maybe she will be a little bigger. Those charts are only estimated anyway!
> I'm sure her little feet will barely touch the ground for a while, lol
> Btw, my mom still doesn't know. I told her the puppy was 5.5 ounces yesterday and she asked if anyone bought her, I said I don't know and had to go!! Lol
> 
> ...


I've got no idea how big Willow is. She was little over 1lb when we got her and was charting to be about 4 but she honestly doesn't seem to have grown much. She's 5 months old today and I was looking a pics of Mylo at that age and he looks huge in comparison. He seemed to change drastically on a weekly basis. I'm sure you'll be fine though. You just have to be a little more careful about stepping on them or what they can get into. From my experience though they make up for their size by being extra feisty so Rich has stepped on Mylo but no one has stepped on Willow. She's a fast little one too!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Prince is 3 1/2 pounds and Lady 5 1/2. When you see them in person, Lady is a lot bigger and sturdier looking. In most clothing brands though (wooflink, Puppy Angel, Hip Doggie and Ruff Ruff Couture) Lady is one size bigger than Prince. Seems like 2 pounds would create more of a clothing size difference but it does not. Just think if your new one is on the smaller side, you will get to shop for girl clothes all over again.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Prince is 3 1/2 pounds and Lady 5 1/2. When you see them in person, Lady is a lot bigger and sturdier looking. In most clothing brands though (wooflink, Puppy Angel, Hip Doggie and Ruff Ruff Couture) Lady is one size bigger than Prince. Seems like 2 pounds would create more of a clothing size difference but it does not. Just think if your new one is on the smaller side, you will get to shop for girl clothes all over again.


I cannot go over board w clothes for her! Lol. I'm even thinking about selling some of the chis' clothes, it's too much? I will probably buy like 10 things from Elaine and call it a day!! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rachelm (Jan 23, 2013)

She's absolutely beautiful!!! Look how sweet and innocent she looks! They are so angelic when they're babies then they are tiny terrors haha she's stunning I'm sure she will be the perfect addition to your family! I personally think Mia zophia, pasha and pandora are lovely names! (Mia Zophia being my favourite) I'm sure whatever you name her will be lovely though :') and congratulations!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Oh no well then we definitely can't call her Masha! :sad3: :lol:
> 
> Chloe sounds nice together with Lola, and Leo....all the L's in there, it's good.
> 
> ...


Haha, you show that flu who's boss!!
Oh yes, I do remember Mimi from that show, she was scary!! Haha

Your kind words mean a lot to me! Does Bella eat more often than your other babies? I know I will feed her a ton in the beginning but hoping twice a day will be ok when she's grown. 

I wish it was time for puppy pickup already!! Lol. Actually bry and I signed up at the gym last night so I'm hoping to have a routine workout schedule so when she gets here I can continue the gym too so I can be sexy again one day, lol. 


Mwa!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

rachelm said:


> She's absolutely beautiful!!! Look how sweet and innocent she looks! They are so angelic when they're babies then they are tiny terrors haha she's stunning I'm sure she will be the perfect addition to your family! I personally think Mia zophia, pasha and pandora are lovely names! (Mia Zophia being my favourite) I'm sure whatever you name her will be lovely though :') and congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! I'm sure she will be hell on wheels after a couple of weeks! 
I am looking forward to watching her grow over the next 2 months and seeing her color change!! Hopefully she gets some tan in her face!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Haha, you show that flu who's boss!!
> Oh yes, I do remember Mimi from that show, she was scary!! Haha
> 
> Your kind words mean a lot to me! Does Bella eat more often than your other babies? I know I will feed her a ton in the beginning but hoping twice a day will be ok when she's grown.
> ...




You're so funny, but laughing hurts because my throat is sore and nose is
stuffed, so hubby is wondering why I'm sounding like I'm dying over here, lol,
I keep trying to gasp for air while laughing...so sad. 

Bella eats twice per day like the rest, all four of them sit before each meal,
and eat on command, there are no rules being broken or bent for her just
because she is tiny. Obviously as you know puppies need to eat several
times per day, especially tiny ones, to help avoid Hypoglycemia. But a
healthy adult dog should be fine with two meals(morning and night). 
However, when Bella has added activities or a very busy day, she'll get
tiny healthy snacks in between her meals, just for an extra energy boost,
so do the rest of my pups. To me it's not necessarily a "tiny" thing, it's a
simple "you use up more energy than usual, you need to replenish" thing.
You'll be surprised maybe, but since we feed raw there is a lot of variety
and there is an odd time that Bella was a little "picky" and would not eat
her meal, and I did make her skip a meal, because I knew she was simply
being picky, and "magically" the next morning she ate the exact same thing
no problem. She learned her lesson quickly, but it goes to show that even
a 2.5 pound adult healthy dog can skip a meal when being naughty, without
issues. Of course all my dogs are closely monitored and we wouldn't allow
any harm to come their way. The tiny ones can do literally everything the
big dogs can, just at times for shorter times, or with breaks, or with snacks,
but still, they can be regular dogs, with a couple extra precautions. When
I say precaution I mean like no leaving them on couch or bed, watching
where you walk, and so forth little common sense things. Other than that
everything that you would look out for in your bigger pups you would look
after in your tiny, such as keeping a close eye on body condition, overall
mental and physical health, great nutrition, appropriate care regarding 
vets, grooming, training, etc. 

My only big pet peeve with tinies, well with all small dogs really, is that
some folks carry them everywhere. They are dogs, dogs need to walk.
If you do wish to carry your pet somewhere(vet, trip, etc), please use
a safe, proper pet carrier, you know...don't just drag them around in your
arms, it is dangerous. People trip, people fall...I saw for myself a few years
back, a man drop his Chi at the grocery store...to its death. I know that
many Chis get carried around in people's arms without accidents, but that
one incident taught me for life, it is not worth the risk, because for our
little ones it'll most likely mean severe injury or even death. Just being on
this forum I have read several stories of Chis being dropped and owners
panicking, crying, feeling guilty(even if the pup turns out physically ok),
so why risk it?...they have legs, let them use them. You know? Tiny, small,
medium, large, it doesn't matter, all dogs need exercise, walking is one of 
the ultimate exercises for both bodies and minds.



ps: You never stopped being sexy. Don't be so hard on yourself, the world
views you differently.(as in drop dead gorgeous!)


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

So precious!!!! I like the name Pasha


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> You're so funny, but laughing hurts because my throat is sore and nose is
> stuffed, so hubby is wondering why I'm sounding like I'm dying over here, lol,
> I keep trying to gasp for air while laughing...so sad.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the great advice, I need it! Glad to hear she eventually will be eating twice a day. My crew gets extra too on days where we are more active and if we spend the day in the city, they get a third meal in the middle of the day. She will for sure participle just like the others in our walks, play groups, ect. 
I really appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions, I know I can always count on you! Btw, how are you feeling today??? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks my friend. I'm feeling horrible, just horrible. I thought I was getting
better slowly, but I stayed up vomiting last night and today spent the day in
bed, I just feel so weak, I'm so tired of this...day 8 now. I have enough to deal
with, I don't need this you know. To make things worse, I ran out of pain pills
today, so I'm being quite brave, lol. Not what you were hoping to hear? Sorry,
hopefully in a couple of days I'll be bouncing off the walls again, lol.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Thanks my friend. I'm feeling horrible, just horrible. I thought I was getting
> better slowly, but I stayed up vomiting last night and today spent the day in
> bed, I just feel so weak, I'm so tired of this...day 8 now. I have enough to deal
> with, I don't need this you know. To make things worse, I ran out of pain pills
> ...


That def sounds like the flu to me! I had it in May last year (flu season ends in march they say) and I was out of work for 10 days!! I had fevers, chills, nausea, sensitivity to light, eye pain, weakness, the works! I don't ever remember being that sick before! And it was like a roller coaster, one day was horrid the next day it was better than worse again. 
Hope you are back to your normal self really soon, it should be just about gone in the next couple of days!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats on your new gorgeous little girl! Can't wait to see many pics!! She's a little doll!!


----------

